# Middle weekend of teal season stayed STRONG, PIC heavy!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

***SEPT 17TH***
Our outstanding teal season continued this morning! Both our guided parties and club groups had good shoots as you can tell from the pictures. The full moon has them moving around and it seems like the birds are pushing a little closer to the coast. THREE more banded teal were harvested by club groups this morning which is always an added bonus.

Nick has had the pleasure of guiding and working client dogs on hunts. This morning makes his 5 hunt where dog clients booked a teal hunt to watch Nick work their dog and show them the progress it is making. He still has a few open spots for training in his spring session(March-May) for anyone interested. These spots won't last long, so contact him ASAP to reserve yours or get more details. 
Nick 979.240.1639

***SEPT 18TH***
Today was our slowest day thus far for this teal season in regards to overall average birds harvested per group.

-Club harvested 202 birds from 13 groups hunting 
-Guided parties harvested 194 birds over 6 groups
*396 total teal harvested over 19 groups that hunted today(Sunday 18th)*

We're really going to rest things the first part of this coming week so we can finish strong the back half of the week and over closing weekend.

We still have room for two more guided parties this Sun(25th) for anyone wanting to book a hunt before teal season ends. 
$175 per person, 4ppl minimum

***One duck club group remains available for anyone still looking. As you can see from the pictures and how season has gone, our club is experiencing fabulous hunting***


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

